# Wanna join an all Nissan Car Club?



## Guest (May 21, 2002)

Hey guys ever thought it would b koo if there was an all nissan car club excluding others such as hondas, neon, eclipse, and etc. Well look no more and peep N.I.O. Nissan Inifiniti Owners is always looking for nissan enthusiasts 2 join our club. Please email me at [email protected] if ur interested. Visit out club website at www.niohouston.******.com


Lets Ride!!!


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

Cali has that ...well sorta they have SE-R chapters all over here


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

is it ok if a sentra owner joins the one in cali? and which part of cali?


----------



## VibeBlueSE-R (May 19, 2002)

nin_00, what's the name of your car club or chapter?


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

im not in any crews  just saying there running around here all over Cali...welp im pledgie sorta in the *NorthernAlliance*  SE-R crew up in the Bay...they are a tight cirlce group..


----------

